# Revell 1/48 Douglas A-1H Shyraider help



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

*Revell 1/48 Douglas A-1H Skyraider help*

Hey guys, I have not touched a "real world" model in quire a while and I was wanting to ask some questions. This is a project that I am doing as a group build for my local IPMS club. It is supposed to be the "High Vis" version, which I am told is illustrated on the box art. The kit comes with something called a "Super Decal".

Is this model accurate? 

If not what can I do to accurize it?


----------

